# Rattus the mouse



## Alasse (Sep 28, 2014)

My crazy mouse, not good to catch but once you have him he's quite friendly. I do tend to leave him alone to go about his mousey business though lol


----------



## Tomskrat (Aug 11, 2011)

He's beautiful :001_wub:. is he long haired? he looks so fluffy!


----------



## Alasse (Sep 28, 2014)

Hes a grumpy thing lol. Very difficult to catch, but once you have him, he's pretty good, doesnt bite. 
I am pretty sure he would be classed as long haired 

Another pic i took of him last night


----------



## cava14 una (Oct 21, 2008)

He's smashing I had a rat that was not friendly in his cage but outside was a cuddle monster


----------



## Alasse (Sep 28, 2014)

Awww i love rats, he is a big boy!


----------

